# Sr. Security Assistant, Boston University Libraries



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

*Sr. Security Assistant, Boston University Libraries*
Boston University 
in Boston, MA

Apply on Institution's Website

*Type:* Full-Time
*Posted:* 05/02/2022
*Category:* Police and Public Safety; +1
*Tracking Code*
21500043051124

*Job Description*
As a key member of the Boston University Libraries’ Safety and Security department, this position ensures the safety of library patrons and staff at all branch locations. Enforces library policies and procedures, including the Library Code of Conduct. Oversees the Safety & Security kiosk at the main branch. Prevents or reduces the loss of library or patron property. Responds to patron and staff concerns, complaints, incidents, emergencies, queries, and other related matters. Responsible for resolving situations of potential unrest with professionalism to deescalate incidents. Prepares accurate and detailed confidential incident reports. Interviews and recommends work-study students for hire; onboards new student employees; creates and maintains work study student scheduling; assigns work to and monitors performance of work study students. In the absence of the Safety & Security Manager, and with the Safety & Security team, maintains effective operations of the daily operations of the department.
*Required Skills*

High school diploma required, Bachelor's degree preferred.
1-3 years of relevant experience.
Strong interpersonal and communication skills and the demonstrated ability to work effectively with a wide range of constituencies in a diverse community.
This position is eligible for Boston University's generous benefits package including health, dental, life insurance, tuition remission, paid time off, and so much more!
_We are an equal opportunity employer and all qualified applicants will receive consideration for employment without regard to race, color, religion, sex, sexual orientation, gender identity, national origin, disability status, protected veteran status, or any other characteristic protected by law. We are a VEVRAA Federal Contractor._
*Position Type*
Full-Time/Regular


----------

